# The Right Dia. & pitch



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

I know it’s an older post but since no one has commented I thought I’d mention that this has been mostly covered in an older thread (linked below). I also have this same motor and I’m running it on a 14.6 Skimmer Skiff. When it’s loaded down with fishing gear, iced down cooler and 2 200lb men, it’s really REALLY slow to get on plane with a 12 pitch 3 blad stainless powertech. The last time I used the stainless prop it actually spun the hub. I haven’t tried it since I got it fixed. I’m running an aluminum 11 pitch 3 blade prop and it’s the best all around based on what I’ve found. These motors don’t really have the power needed to spin that heavier stainless prop. If you still want to go stainless I’ll sell you mine. It’s got a new hub  

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...-injected-20hp-four-stroke-prop-results.4951/


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

TexasSightcaster said:


> I know it’s an older post but since no one has commented I thought I’d mention that this has been mostly covered in an older thread (linked below). I also have this same motor and I’m running it on a 14.6 Skimmer Skiff. When it’s loaded down with fishing gear, iced down cooler and 2 200lb men, it’s really REALLY slow to get on plane with a 12 pitch 3 blad stainless powertech. The last time I used the stainless prop it actually spun the hub. I haven’t tried it since I got it fixed. I’m running an aluminum 11 pitch 3 blade prop and it’s the best all around based on what I’ve found. These motors don’t really have the power needed to spin that heavier stainless prop. If you still want to go stainless I’ll sell you mine. It’s got a new hub
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...-injected-20hp-four-stroke-prop-results.4951/


12 pitch SS prop is way to much pitch for that motor. I was running a powertech SRA3 10 pitch on my 14 Skimmer with a Yamaha F25 efi and I was at 5900 rpms.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably spun the hub because you’re trying to turn too much pitch. It’s pretty much like trying to jump on plane in peanut butter.


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Probably spun the hub because you’re trying to turn too much pitch. It’s pretty much like trying to jump on plane in peanut butter.


That’s exactly what it felt like. Fortunately, I didn’t buy the prop, it came with the boat when I bought it. I used it a few times running solo and it wasn’t terrible, but with any kind of load it would bog down big time. I’m keeping it as a spare until I can buy another one. The aluminum 11 pitch does good with a load but I’m thinking of trying out a 4 blade with a lower pitch for jumping on plane faster, I just don’t know how much of a difference it’ll actually make on a motor this small.


----------

